# Query: recommendations for dentists near BGC



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,

Looking for recommendations for good dentists near Bonifacio Global City, Taguig

Thanks


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for recommendations for good dentists near Bonifacio Global City, Taguig
> 
> Thanks


Hi CoachWalker, I can't help with your location but what I did find was the following from personal experience.
When we lived in San Lazaro Sta Cruz, a little north of Intramuros both of us saw a dentist in SM City San Lazaro opposite our condo, 2 crowns and a teeth clean for me, 2 crowns, 7 small fillings and a teeth clean for Bengie was going to cost about PHP 100k.
Bengie said no it was too expensive and as we were moving all our belongings up to San Fernando City we should see a dentist there, ok, your the local. Some weeks later we saw a dentist there, had every thing done and very happy for PHP 50K. that was over 2 years ago and no probs in fact we are back here now and Bengie is at the same dentist as we speak having a crown fitted to a cracked tooth, 2 small fillings and a teeth clean, PHP 10k.

I had 2 crowns done in Australia 10 years ago and that was AU 2,500.00 (PHP 90k).

So are you able to contact a dentist out of town to compare prices? 
Hope others can help with your enquiry.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

If I were you, I would go to another country (Malaysia?) and not deal with any idiots here.
You do a good overall checkeups with people who understand what they do and not understand skin language!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> If I were you, I would go to another country (Malaysia?) and not deal with any idiots here.
> You do a good overall checkeups with people who understand what they do and not understand skin language!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My better half says you need to watch your words, he is polite. I say you are a tool, a negative tool at that. How dare you.

No cheers this time. Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

A person who is entrenched in idiocy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> A person who is entrenched in idiocy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rest my case.


----------

